# i love you alton brown



## Hollywood (Dec 7, 2009)

oh alton. you are the most inspiring punk rock cook in a wasteland of boring foodnetwork shows. You making cooking more fun and interesting. i never thought about not melting butter to make hollandaise. Stuffing is EVIL. wash those chickeny hands. humorous, unconventional, intelligent(dare i say FUCKIN genius?), sexy (esp when there is a shot of you from above and you are looking at the camera over your glasses..hoooooooo boy. i quiver in my pants.)






i need to go jill off now


----------



## sprout (Dec 7, 2009)

Ahahha,
Good Eats for the win. Sometimes makes me wish I had TV.
However, my favorite food man in the media eye will always be Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 7, 2009)

him too!!!! i'll have an alton brown and anthony bourdain sandwich


----------



## Rash L (Dec 8, 2009)

I could watch bourdain all day... in fact, I think I did today!


----------

